

Apple (Mostly) Isn't to Blame For the Patent Mess - YooLi
http://www.forbes.com/sites/timothylee/2012/02/25/apple-mostly-isnt-to-blame-for-the-patent-mess/

======
YooLi
_"For example, NYU’s Jeff Han demonstrated a set of sophisticated multi-touch
applications at a 2006 TED Talk. Apple’s genius was largely to recognize that
these same multi-touch gestures could be usefully translated to the form-
factor of a cell phone._ "

Han's talk was Aug. 2006 and the iPhone was unveiled Jan. 2007. It seems like
a joke to imply Apple saw the demo and realized it could apply that to a phone
that it showed 3 months later. Just look at how long it's taken Android to get
proper multitouch. It doesn't happen in 3 month.

